# My Melanotan II Cycle - right lines?



## Chuckyz (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi all

Just placed an order for 20mg of Melanotan 2

I've spent hours researching and reading reviews from similar skin types (type 1-2, freckles and easily burnt but dark eyes and hair).

I have read how jumping straight into 1mg/day can cause freckles/moles to darken alot quicker than the skin tans and to avoid this do 0.25mg/day and slowly increase.

Here is my cycle plan, please could some experienced users of MT2 give me their opinions/advice.

(shitty english weather makes it hard to get good sun exposure, but will try when I can)

Day 1-7: 0.25mg before bed - 5min sunbed x4/week

Day 7-14: 0.5mg before bed - 10min sunbed x3/week

Day 14+: If not achieved desired tan then 1mg/day until desired color is reached

~~

QUESTION 1: Is that the "loading phase" complete? And then just maintenance from then on?

QUESTION 2: Can anyone recommend a "maintenance cycle" ? I was thinking just 1mg Monday and Friday?

QUESTION 3: Am I understanding the measurements correctly - I plan to put 5ml sterile water with the 10mg of melanotan 2... That gives me 2mg:1ml ?? So 1/8th on syringe = 0.25mg? 1/4 = 0.5mg etc ?

QUESTION 4: Is it safe to store the un-mixed powder anywhere other than a freeze?
And the mixed solution anywhere other than a fridge? (Would rather hide this from my house mates)

QUESTION 5: If certain areas start tanning quicker than others, should I just apply sunblock to them when in sunbed?

QUESTION 6: Should I be wearing any creams/oils anyway when tanning?

- Thanks in advance


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 22, 2015)

Just do 200mcg ed and after 1 month if you wish to be darker add an additional 200mcg after tanning,  no need to load.  Maintenance try 200mcg 3x/wk and adjust from there.  You'll never get 5ml water in there, 3.5 tops.  Add 2ml bac water which makes it 50mcg/iu, or 200mcg/4iu. You may loose potency outside the fridge,  I'd find a way to hide it in there.  Tanning lotions prolong you tan bit don't help much for darkening. With mt2 you don't need much else, stuff work incredibly well. 



Chuckyz said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just placed an order for 20mg of Melanotan 2
> 
> ...


----------



## Chuckyz (Oct 22, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> Just do 200m"g ed and after 1 month if you wish to be darker add an additional 200m"g after tanning,  no need to load.  Maintenance try 200mg 3x/wk and adjust from there.  You'll never get 5ml water in there, 3.5 tops.  Add 2ml bac water which makes it 50mcg/iu, or 200mcg/4iu. You may loose potency outside the fridge,  I'd find a way to hide it in there.  Tanning lotions prolong you tan bit don't help much for darkening. With mt2 you don't need much else, stuff work incredibly well.




Thanks for the help mate...

Just a question on the measurements (I'm totally new to syringes and mixing peptides etc)

Could you just explain in super layman's terms, how to calculate and understand the mg:ml ratio and how much to fill the syringe etc?

The company I ordered from will be sending me 1ml syringes 

My understanding so far: 2ml water -> 10mg MT2 = 5mg/1ml

So if 1iu = 1/100th of a ML, surely it's going to be hard for me to accurately measure 4iu ? Or is it easier than I am imagining

Thanks again


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 22, 2015)

Most 1ml syringes are marked in 2 iu increments,  so 2 tic of marks is 4ius/200mcg. Next time order .5ml syringes, they are marked 1iu=1tic and easier to dose small amounts


----------



## cybrsage (Oct 23, 2015)

I am one of those rare persons who only needs to inject 200mg every three weeks and tan 8-10 mins in order to keep my tan up in the maintenance phase.

Once a year I restart the process from scratch so as to build the levels back up high again.


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 23, 2015)

200mg you must be black as night!!! 




cybrsage said:


> I am one of those rare persons who only needs to inject 200mg every three weeks and tan 8-10 mins in order to keep my tan up in the maintenance phase.
> 
> Once a year I restart the process from scratch so as to build the levels back up high again.


----------



## squatster (Nov 26, 2015)

It is going to be easy as pie
Magnus is the man on this incredible stuff
Had to edit my self
If I am not mistaken - on a. 05 ml or cc syringe 
There are 50 little lines - 50 tic
So for tic is 4 little tinny lines 
They are marked our 5, 10 ,15, 20, to 50
So for 4 tic - it is just before the 5 marked on the syringe

don't forget - it is still easy to burn and even get a farmers tan.
Alot of people won't see much till the bottle is almost gone and some just get so black


----------



## squatster (Nov 27, 2015)

Forgot to add
Me my self - my stomach won't take 200 mcg at the beginning. 
I need to build up to it over time.
Also I need a full stomach to be able to take it


----------



## squatster (Dec 2, 2015)

Did you start yet?


----------



## squatster (Dec 2, 2015)

Let us know what you do or did


----------



## squatster (Jan 18, 2016)

Any thing yet?


----------



## *Bio* (Jan 19, 2016)

cybrsage said:


> I am one of those rare persons who only needs to inject 200*mg* every three weeks and tan 8-10 mins in order to keep my tan up in the maintenance phase.
> 
> Once a year I restart the process from scratch so as to build the levels back up high again.



You have to mean 200*mcg*.


----------



## jamescb77 (Jun 6, 2017)

This is a great resource thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

